# Origin Spiele suchen lassen



## Sixe44 (1. November 2016)

Moin! 

Ich hab eben meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt und gerade Origin installiert. Auf einer anderen Festplatte liegen Spiele, unter anderem BF4 etc.

Wie kann ich Origin nun beibringen, dass die Spiele bereits installiert sind?

Wenn ich sie neu downloaden lasse und im Ordner abspeicher, wo die Spiele bereits drin sind, startet er trotzdem 25GB download (erkennt also nicht, dass das Spiel dort schon liegt, wo er es jetzt installieren will)

Von mir aus kann ich die Spiele auch neu installieren, allerdings kann ich sie auch nicht deinstallieren, da sie nicht in der Systemsteuerung erscheinen.


----------

